# Axis 1.0 or ?????



## spcards30 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum so this may have been discussed already, if so, I apologize. I've been a casual rider for the last 6 years and I'm now going to get a little more serious. I just purchased to 2014 specialized allez comp smartweld and it comes with the Axis 1.0 standard, My question is because I'm a fairly heavy guy currently, 300lbs, I don't plan on riding the bike until spring and I should be around 250lbs by then. Are the Axis 1.0's going to hold up with that as my body weight or do any of you have a better suggestion?

Thanks!


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

This is really more of a Specialized forum question since these wheels are proprietary to Specialized. I doubt they'll hold up under 300lbs. Some ~250lb riders do fine with cheap road bike wheels but I wouldn't count on it. A decently strong rim with 32 spokes rear, 28 front would be advisable. Plenty of wheelbuilers can build something like that for you. I bought from HOOPS and they list all of their prices on their site. Their 32/28 Kinlin XC279 build will be perfectly adequate for a 250lb. rider.

HOOPs Wheels - Home


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Specialized has an unofficial 240lb weight limit for their stuff. You could ride them 'til they break then get some new wheels, or get a good set built by your local shop or one of the resident online wheelbuilders.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The Axis 1.0 is a very inexpensive wheelset made specifically for Specialized as OEM wheels. At 23x19 mm it is a low-mid depth rim, it is laced radially 24 front and 3x 32 rear using straight gauge spokes. At 270+ lbs rider/bike combined weight, I would have preferred a stouter wheelset to carry the weight more dependably. 

I would suggest either a taller depth rim like the DT 585 or a wider rim like the DT 540. Either rim laced 3x with 36r/32f double butted 14/15 ga spokes and Shimano 105 hubs. I believe this combination will give you the most for your $. 

A possible source for such wheelset if you want to check pricing, etc. is
http://bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/Road/Road-Rider-Weight/Road-236/ in addition to quite a few online wheel builders. 

As important would be to use the right tire size and the 25mm tire the AxIs comes with is not the right tire size for your weight because it will need to be inflated to pressures way above 120 psi. The absolute minimum tire size I would suggest is 28mm and maybe even 30mm if it fits in the bike. Don't skimp on the tire, buy the best tire money can buy because this is your ticket to comfort and a comfortable ride is what will make you stick with the sport.

Hope it helps.


----------



## spcards30 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone, I appreciate it!


----------

